# Have You Discovered The Great British Baking Show? Wonderful!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is my favorite of all the cooking competitions show and the newest season is being aired now on PBS! Which is great cause you can watch it all free online or stream it free through their channel ava on the Roku line up and I'm sure other streaming devices as well. Though I just noticed that the first epidote expires tomorrow! If it sounds like your cup of tea (cute British reference there eh ) check it out ASAP!

It is such a fun show, I love everything about it. The contestants are humble and passionate and often self depreciating. The judges are knowledgable and thorough and the challenges are intricate, exciting and well edited. Best of all, the two female host are hilarious! My friend watches it over and over she loves it so much.

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365541690/


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This show was mentioned to me a few weeks ago when I was visiting my brother in San Francisco. I immediately called DH to start taping it. I am not home yet, but will watch it when I get home. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting about this! I watched the first two episodes of season 2 yesterday. I was happy to see a successful gluten free cake in episode one that got good reviews. I will need to get that recipe.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

So glad you enjoyed it Annalog! I'm not sure if they have recipes from the show available anywhere but maybe. I think it aired on the BBC originally so they may have a site for the show with that info.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

PBS has some of the recipes at http://www.pbs.org/food/features/great-british-baking-show-recipes. However, the BBC has more at http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's interesting that they call it _The Great British Baking Show_ because here in the UK it's called _The Great British Bake Off_ and generally just referred to as _Bake Off_. Is there some reason that title wouldn't work in the US?

It's an awarding winning show that's been on now for six years, though I have to confess that despite it's huge popularity here, this year was the first time I've watched it. I enjoyed it though, so now I have to find out how I can watch some back episodes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I noticed it featured on Netflix last night but I didn't have time to watch it. Thanks for the recce.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> It's interesting that they call it _The Great British Baking Show_ because here in the UK it's called _The Great British Bake Off_ and generally just referred to as _Bake Off_. Is there some reason that title wouldn't work in the US?


I'm not sure why, we use the term "bake off" here too... though it may be considered a bit old school. I'm sure someone at the network didn't get it and thought it might confuse people?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I noticed it featured on Netflix last night but I didn't have time to watch it. Thanks for the recce.


I just saw that too. A great way to check out the show... last nights episode was great, so much drama! Though not in a fake way, the way so many American reality shows like to show it. The drama in this show is all in the actual performance of the task.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I know the Brits love their sweets, but I'm pretty sure I got a couple of cavities just watching the show. Those Swiss Rolls were beautiful.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

So good last night! I had no idea that puff pastry was so difficult to make!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I love how when anything bad happens they hug. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Watched a couple episodes, and found it interesting, but don't know that I'll continue, as I don't care for the competition aspect, in particular eliminating one baker with each show. (I guess I'd rather keep them all around and continue to see the variety of approaches and results.)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, it's on amazon prime video, but i think it's season one.  is season 2 the one on PBS? (


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

telracs said:


> okay, it's on amazon prime video, but i think it's season one. is season 2 the one on PBS? (


I think there are actually more seasons in the UK, but for the rest of us they are currently airing the second season on PBS


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw a little bit of it while at the in-laws on Saturday night. I like the friendship aspects instead of cut-throat competition one would normally see on Yank TV. The women were genuinely sad when the hosts jettisoned the older woman.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Spoiler request....
Can someone tell me who won the first season (the one currently on amazon prime, not on PBS)?
And how far did Martha get.

PM me, or spoiler your response.  

Thanks.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoiler



Nancy Birtwhistle


 won the first season, the one on Prime right now.


Spoiler



I don't remember exactly when Martha left but she lasted a while.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. i'm having computer issues and can't watch.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Excited for tonights finale! I am sure we are several seasons behind but oh well. I wish they would just keep it running so we can catch up... !


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Me too! Our PBS is behind and I don't think the finale airs until Thursday, but I really like everyone that's made it to the end. I wish Netflix could get some kind of deal for the already aired seasons, I've already watched the one they have up 3 times. I think I might have a problem lol
Oh well, just happy this show exists


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks like ABC is doing a 4 episode competition called The Great Holiday Baking Show to start on Nov 30th. It's going to have Mary Berry, but no one else from the UK. Commercials look like they're going for the same look as the Great British Baking Show. It has the same production team so hopefully we get the same nice friendly feel

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/2015/10/abc-great-holiday-baking-show-hosts-judges-premiere-date/


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It is the only 'reality' show I can stand because the main point isn't trying to humiliate or degrade anyone.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> It looks like ABC is doing a 4 episode competition called The Great Holiday Baking Show to start on Nov 30th. It's going to have Mary Berry, but no one else from the UK. Commercials look like they're going for the same look as the Great British Baking Show. It has the same production team so hopefully we get the same nice friendly feel
> 
> http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/2015/10/abc-great-holiday-baking-show-hosts-judges-premiere-date/


So excited for this! They actually did a full season on CBS I think a few years ago (I think you can find it on youtube) with Paul Hollywood as a judge. That was how I first heard about it. I enjoyed it but it did not get much of a push and I guess did not do well. It did not have quite the heart the Brit version has (just something about this humble Brits) nor the humor of the British hosts ...Sue Perkins and Mel Giedroyc who I just love ... but otherwise it was the same format and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally got around to watching the first episode available on Amazon Prime last night and loved it - can't wait to watch more. 

I suspect there might be an issue with the title "Bake Off" in the US because Pillsbury might have legal dibs on that title here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Annalog said:


> Thanks for posting about this! I watched the first two episodes of season 2 yesterday. I was happy to see a successful gluten free cake in episode one that got good reviews. I will need to get that recipe.


Love the show!!! 
Annalog - one of the contestants has his own Gluten Free Baking recipe book out - Howard Middleton, "Delicious Gluten-Free Baking".


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I found the entire first season on youtube and loved it. They actually did a lot of traveling during the episode and did little history bits that were interesting and fun. They are on season 6 in the UK already! Seasons 2 and 3 were posted on Youtube but pulled by the production company! So far here PBS has aired season 5 and then season 4. If anyone knows where I can view 2 and or 3 I would really appreciate it! I think the next season PBS will show here in the US is 6.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You can watch all six seasons here.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> You can watch all six seasons here.


Thanks for posting but can not get it to work properly. On my computer it is super slow and on my iPad there is no sound! I will book mark and try again later... too bad cause they are there! Maybe I will try in Chrome instead of Safari!


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm so excited whenever I hear a new season is coming up. I just love how it's no-drama and all about delicious looking goods.
Though it drives my dessert cravings up immensely when I watch, haha!


----------

